# Timed out by Lyft



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I drove so much yesterday they said I couldn't sign on for a few hours. How are the 69 rides going to do themselves this week for the bonus money? 

Man, sure could use those crappy short Wal-Mart trips right now.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

In my area Lyft counted every minute you were online, where Uber only counted time you were moving. At times i could sit at home and time out on Lyft without ever getting a ping.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Correct. Lyft gives you 12 hours online, Uber gives you 12 hours driving. And never the two shall meet.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

It's almost as if Lyft doesn't want you to get the bonus.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

It also depends on the state rules. Here the state says we cannot be online more than 12 consecutive hours or 16 accumulative hours in a 24hr period. You must clock out at least once in the first 12 hours even if it's just five minutes. I think Lyft still boot you off for 6 hours after 12 Uber doesn't do anything until you're getting close to the 16-hour mark


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

There is a reason for max driving times. Imagine truck drivers taking a snooze at 65mph. sheesh.


----------



## Los Angeles driver (Apr 4, 2016)

SHalester said:


> There is a reason for max driving times. Imagine truck drivers taking a snooze at 65mph. sheesh.


I drove OTR for 5 years (2011-2016). Drivers were limited to 14 hours on the clock (online). Of those 14 hours, 11 hours could be driving. The other 3 were loading/unloading, or other non-driving work.
I know they tweaked this for pandemic. I'm not sure what the rules are now. I wonder if they adjusted it for rideshare as well. The rules are pretty clear, but I imagine the geniuses at U/L can't figure them out.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

June132017 said:


> I couldn't sign on for a few hours.


Gryft being gryft-like...their notices say "a few hours", which would mean three? but in fact is six for litigative reasons.. Why can't Gryft just say "state law requires us to force you to take a six hour break after 'driving' 12 hours"? Of course, this is all just coving their own "tracks" because one can just hop on to FUBer and drive six hours, then log back on to Gryft after...these law would only be effective IF Gryft and FUber coordinated this, which is NOT going to happen.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

#1husler said:


> Gryft being gryft-like...their notices say "a few hours", which would mean three? but in fact is six for litigative reasons.. Why can't Gryft just say "state law requires us to force you to take a six hour break after 'driving' 12 hours"? Of course, this is all just coving their own "tracks" because one can just hop on to FUBer and drive six hours, then log back on to Gryft after...these law would only be effective IF Gryft and FUber coordinated this, which is NOT going to happen.


-----------------------
Lyft --- The notice that I got stated very clearly that I had to take a 6 hour break before logging on again.


----------

